# Conecuh River in Brewton



## Cat Master (May 19, 2011)

Does anyone know about the catfishing on the conecuh river in brewton al? I am going to be up there camping with a co worker on his hunting camp. Main question is how big is the river there and what size boat will be the best? Also has anyone caught any good cats, preferably flatheads?


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

iv been up there a word of advise right now the river is low and the conecuh river is notorious for downed trees and stumps every were, are but thers some good flatheads to be caught in them parts you just have to work at them 14-16 fool aluminum boat would be best


----------



## al. river (Mar 31, 2011)

cathunter is right... escambia river is 500' from my home it is low low low. its the same river different state. it is getting to the point to be able to fish you need a jet foot motor or air boat... it been a few years since i have fished up there. you can buy large minnows and use bream in deep holes. yall be careful.


----------



## fish magnet (Jun 6, 2011)

so how did the fishing go


----------

